# New Hamster Advice Please!



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought a Syrian Hamster from Pets at Home last week, he eats, sleeps, drinks and makes a noise.
However, the mineral stone I bought him on some advice by the sales dude he doesn't seem to like.

Instead I'm considering getting him this as it seems more accustomed to his nature, my local [email protected] don't seem to sell Vitamins either for his water.

So my question is, does he REALLY need Vitamins or will minerals do just fine?

Also I'm thinking of creating a 'play area' for the little guy in a see-through plastic storage box which is quite high with holes at the top.
Any reccomendations on some fun toys for him, he already has a ball & wheel, but the play area shall be super-cool! 

Thanks!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The mineral stone you posted in the link is much better suited, I have the exact same for my Syrian Jasper. So yeah, go for that 

He doesn't need vitamins, honestly, they sound good on the bottle, but as long as he is being fed the right food with veggies 2 or 3 times a week, he will do fine without them. Some hamsters actually dislike drinking the water with vitamins in, so its better to just avoid it. You only really need it if he falls ill, or when he's elderly, sometimes it can help them.

As for play areas, I personally can recommend this playpen... Large Chrome Indoor / Outdoor Hamster Mice Pet Playpen on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 17-Nov-08 12:25:30 GMT) Pets at home do another model of playpen, made by 'Sam', but its smaller and Syrian's can easily climb out. I bought that playpen on ebay, and my adult Syrian can't even nearly reach the top or escape.









And its plenty big enough for his toys









Hope this helps!


----------



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

We use to have this hamster wheel racing track that our syrian loved, he used love to see how fast he could get around the track, plus it knackered him out enough to get lots of cuddles from him after.


----------



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> The mineral stone you posted in the link is much better suited, I have the exact same for my Syrian Jasper. So yeah, go for that
> 
> Hope this helps!


Do you mind me asking where you got those hamster toys from? 



Thunderandwhisper said:


> We use to have this hamster wheel racing track that our syrian loved, he used love to see how fast he could get around the track, plus it knackered him out enough to get lots of cuddles from him after.


Hamtrac?  Got it, he can't work it out but seems to be getting the grip of it...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

AndyGrayUK said:


> Do you mind me asking where you got those hamster toys from?
> 
> Hamtrac?  Got it, he can't work it out but seems to be getting the grip of it...


Various places, ebay mostly. You can get so many bargains there. Jasper has the following, but loads more that I can't find links to:

EXERCISE HAMSTER BALL+STAND SMALL ANIMALS TOY PETS PET on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 14-Nov-08 15:40:58 GMT)

SUPERPET FIDDLE STICKS HAMSTER TUNNEL TOY on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 14-Nov-08 20:58:32 GMT)

Hamster Mouse Gerbil SUPER Bridge Toy Swing Ladder on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Oct-08 21:24:58 BST)

CLASSIC HAMSTER GERBIL MOUSE 26CM SEESAW TOY on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Oct-08 16:17:03 GMT)

Super Pet Puzzle Playground Seesaw 38 Piece, Hamsters on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 06-Nov-08 09:55:57 GMT)

Imac Tibetan Playbridge Hamster Cage Climbing Pet Toy on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Nov-08 15:26:28 GMT)

2 Storey Playbridge Hamster Cage Climbing Pet Play Toy on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Nov-08 14:31:06 GMT)

Super Pet 60pcs Puzzle Kit Hamster Cage Fun Play Toy on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Nov-08 13:38:51 GMT)

Rosewoods Play n Climb Kit Hamster Gerbil Play Fun Toy on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 19-Nov-08 13:26:28 GMT)

Jasper has loads more, because I've never thrown any hamster toys out. My tubes are around 13 years old, and they have been discontinued, which is a real shame as they are the only tubes I have found really suitable for a Syrian! Keep looking on ebay for bargains though.


----------



## AndyGrayUK (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought the tube see-saw today from Pets at home, £3. 

New question...
The cage I bought came with a small wheel... According to a hamster forum.
So, just wondering, will this do?
Super Pet Silent Wheel Large Spinner 12" Rat Chinchilla on eBay, also, Chinchillas, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 25-Oct-08 21:45:34 BST)
or should I get the next one down, the reg. which I think is 6.5"?

Also, is this bedding any good?
Medium Recycled Paper Bedding by Pets at Home-Natural-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Thank.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

The regular Silent Spinner is too small for a fully grown Syrian. Don't make the mistake I did, I bought the regular for Jasper as a baby, which was fine, then he grew! The Large silent spinner is huge, too big for the majority of cages, so my advice is go for the Savic Jumbo Rolly, its 8", and much more suited to a fully grown Syrian. Jasper has one and its perfect for him to avoid arching his back.
Savic Jumbo Rolly Rolly Wheel & Stand For Hamster Cages on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 15-Nov-08 14:35:00 GMT)

And yes, the bedding is a good choice


----------



## GMRxIxHENDERSON (Oct 26, 2008)

my hammys tend to lick the red mineral block and bite the salt one


----------

